

Slash: Not Just a Punctuation Mark Anymore - mtviewdave
http://chronicle.com/blogs/linguafranca/2013/04/24/slash-not-just-a-punctuation-mark-anymore/

======
breadbox
I'm entirely unfamiliar with the usage displayed by examples 7 onward. In fact
they seem to have lost something essential in the meaning of slash, since they
seem to be introducing mere afterthoughts instead of actual alternatives for
the preceding. Fascinating.

